# Serotropin



## shazmook (Jan 7, 2017)

Been seeing these around the area for a little bit and thinking about picking some up. Anyone ever heard or tried Serotropin?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 7, 2017)

They have been around for a long time, but beware as there are fakes.....And expect to pay $600 or more per kit....


----------



## shazmook (Jan 7, 2017)

I'll upload some pics this week. Any word on what the real ones look like? I can get a killer price on these. I miss the old Hygetropins when they first came out.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 7, 2017)

Killer price usually = fakes.....Many who have scripts for this medicine know what the going rate is for reselling them....


----------



## shazmook (Jan 8, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Killer price usually = fakes.....Many who have scripts for this medicine know what the going rate is for reselling them....



That's my concern currently. Trying to find anyone that has pictures of some that are "real." I'll post up some from a kit I'm going to pick up here in a bit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 10, 2017)

Expect 6-7 a kit.  

If not, something is up.  No ? About it.


----------

